# Spiele für alten PC



## KroMa (22. August 2015)

*Spiele für alten PC*

Hallo,

habe hier einen etwas selteneren Acer Entra W5211 bei mir herumstehen.

Auf dem Ding ist Windows 95 installiert.
Spiele über GoG gehen nicht, da ich das Setup nie starten kann, da inkompatibel.

Verbaut ist ein K6 mit 400MHz und eine ATI 3D Rage Pro (8MB).
An Festplattenspeicher ist einmal eine 2GB (System), 2GB (Data), 20GB (Programme) vorhanden, also Speicher reicht aus.
Leider hat das Ding nur mickrige 48MB RAM (SIMM-Module von GoldStar)

Gibt es dafür noch ein paar Retrogames?
Aktuell habe ich nur Ultima und Quake II auf dem System.

Die Datenfestplatte klackert manchmal und hört sich an als sei innen eine Schraube locker, geht die bald den Bach runter?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

Gruß
KroMa

EDIT: hat jemand einen Treiber für die Realtek RTL8029AS? Muss für Windows 95 erste Ausgabe sein!


----------



## ZobRombie (22. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele für alten PC*

Hi!

Funktioniert der Treiber nicht? Realtek

Wenn die Festplatte klackert ist eher ein beunruhigendes Zeichen. Da solltest du dich schon mal moralisch drauf einstellen, dass die womöglich nicht lange lebt und am besten schon nach Ersatz umsehen - eBay Kleinanzeigen oder so, irgendwer verschenkt sicher alte Platten.

Und bezüglich Retrogames steht dir die Welt offen! Ist jetzt halt nur die Frage, was du schon alles kennst. Kennst du die alten Warcraft Titel, 1 und 2? Kennst du Age of Empires? Unreal 1, Tom Raider? Need for Speed Porsche, Jedi Knight 1? Oder die ganzen traumhaften DOS-Klassiker, Kings Quest, Quest for Glory, XCOM Enemy Unknown (Ufo Defense) & Terror from the Deep, Civilization 2, Colonization, Day of the Tentacle usw.? 

Du solltest mal nach Abandonware oder sonstigen kostenlosen Hersteller-Releases schauen. Vieles ist inzwischen absolut kostenlos erhältlich - oder in OpenSource-Varianten veröffentlicht. Ansonsten bietet GoG.com diverse alte Schätze für einen kleinen Preis.

Irgendjemand verschenkt sicher auch eine Win98-Lizenz. Oder vielleicht findest du auch jemanden, der seine alte Voodoo2 oder Riva TNT abgibt.


----------



## KroMa (22. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele für alten PC*

Eine Win98 Lizenz (sowohl erste als auch zweite Ausgabe) habe ich, nur leider bietet das Uralt-Bios keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit vom CD-Laufwerk zu booten((((

Die Datenfestplatte habe ich gerade ausgebaut, leider kann die kein SMART.

Ich ersetze diese und auch die Programmplatte durch eine noch funktionsfähige IBM Deskstar mit 40GB (32GB Partition)
Somit habe ich mehr Speicher, kann ab und zu SMART auslesen und kein Geklackere mehr.

Der Realtek-Treiber funktioniert nicht, nach der Installation stürtzt der PC ab, etwas Geflackere auf dem Bild, Neustart. Danach ist wieder kein Treiber mehr vorhanden.

EDIT: Festplatte habe ich schnell gewechselt, war sehr einfach bei der Deckelkonstruktion. Aktuell installiere ich Half-Life, denke aber nicht dass es funktioniert.
EDIT2: Eine Riva TNT habe ich auch noch, leider für AGP   (Vanta 2 steht drauf)


----------



## ZobRombie (22. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele für alten PC*

Schau doch sonst mal, ob auf dem Mainboard eine eigene Bezeichnung steht. Vielleicht lässt sich so ein anderes Bios finden. Über Acer Entra W5211 finde ich so gar nüscht. 
Kam das System denn mit einem CD-Rom-Laufwerk? Fliegen vielleicht noch irgendwo exotische Boot-Disketten rum?

EDIT: Wenn du ein Diskettenlaufwerk und auch noch ne Diskette hast, dann kannst du hiermit versuchen, die nötige Boot-Disk mit CD-Rom-Treiber zu erstellen:
Bootdisk.Com - Free Windows Bootdisks, Free DOS boot disk
Je nachdem, welche Win98-Version du rumliegen hast.


----------



## KroMa (22. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele für alten PC*

Das Mainboard hat einen Chipsatz von ALI/ULI (M1521)

Daneben steht als einzige Schrift USA V55 m. B.95170-2 (48.57901.021)

EDIT: Everest Home (ja, das funktioniert!) erkennt den Chipsatz als Uli Aladdin 3

Hergestellt wurde der Rechner am 18.04.1997 falls das wichtig wäre.


----------



## ZobRombie (22. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele für alten PC*

Tut mir Leid, aber ich fürchte ohne die interne Bezeichnung zu haben, lässt sich da wenig machen. Zudem findet man ja wirklich wenig und die ganzen alten Support-Quellen sind inzwischen offline. Ich hätte jetzt auch einen anderen Chipsatz vermutet, so dass das ganze Board wohl sehr speziell auf dieses System gestrickt ist und jede Bastelei alles zerschießen wird.

Falls du Disketten hast, könntest du es mit dem obigen Bootdisk-Link versuchen. Ansonsten gibt es ja auch lustige Win95 Alternativen. 
Z.B die frühen Command & Conquer Teile Vollversion: Command & Conquer - Tiberiumkonflikt - Download - CHIP oder vielleicht findest du irgendwo Diablo oder Starcraft.


----------



## KroMa (22. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele für alten PC*

Wäre es mit dieser Bootdiskette möglich meine Windows 98 SE Installation von CD zu starten?

Möchte es sicher wissen, da ich sonst jedesmal für jede einzelne Datei die Festplatte ausbauen muss und im Hauptrechner anschließen muss. Leider hat das alte Ding kein USB


----------



## ZobRombie (22. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele für alten PC*

Ja, das ist zumindest die Theorie. Praktisch gewinnst du jetzt fürs Daddeln aber auch nicht viel, wenn du tatsächlich auf Win98 wechseln kannst. Dafür war es ja im weitesten Sinne nur ein besseres Service Pack für Win 95.

Je nachdem wie du diesen Rechner als kleine Spielerei oder für tatsächlichen Einsatz siehst, würde ich dann erstmal mit win95 weitermachen und schauen, was du mit ihm überhaupt geleistet bekommst.


----------



## KroMa (23. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele für alten PC*

Ich habe mich jetzt für Windows 98 entschieden, Installation per Bootdiskette war denkbar einfach und hat sehr gut funktioniert, danke nochmal 

Der Hauptgrund für mich war, dass unter Win95 kein USB-Controller angesprochen werden konnte.
Außerdem geht jetzt mein LAN perfekt (mit 10Mbit) und der PC startet sogar schneller als mit der zugemüllten Installation von Win95.

Der Rechner soll als Retrospielerei verwendet werden 

Wenn ich jetzt noch einen Grafiktreiber für die 3D Rage II Pro PCI finde wäre alles gut! Der Standardtreiber von Win98 hat leider eine sehr miese 2D-Leistung.


----------



## ZobRombie (23. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele für alten PC*

Schön, dass es funktioniert hat!

Theoretisch sollte das AMD Driver Autodetect Utility auch legacy Produkte finden: Download Drivers
In der manuellen Auswahl kann man auch die Rage II für Win98 auswählen, allerdings will er bei mir dann nicht, was aber auch daran liegen kann, dass ich hier Safari als Browser verwende.

Ansonsten bietet Treiberupdate.de alte Treiber an, z.B. Ati RAGE II+ Treiber Download Grafikkarte Driver Version 5.2.0010 Windows 95 Windows 98 Windows ME
Oder du versucht es mit den ATI Omega Treibern, die immer etwas mehr auf Performance ausgerichtet waren. Der letzte, der auch Win98 unterstützt, sollte eigentlich dieser sein: Omegadrivers Radeon Omega Driver ATI ( Catalyst 4.1 ) Treiber Download Grafikkarte Driver Version 2.5.14 Windows 2000 Windows XP
Ich hoffe, es funktioniert, auch wenn nur Win XP angeboten wird.


----------



## KroMa (23. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele für alten PC*

Das mit dem Autodetect hat auch prima geklappt  Treiber sind drauf, kein ruckeln mehr beim Fenster verschieben.
Habe die Omega Treiber genommen, welche mit KernelEx zur Installation überredet wurden. Bis jetzt keine Abstürze.

Auch Supertux läuft nun auf 800x600 auf der alten Möhre 
Mal sehen ob Quake II auch geht!

EDIT: gibt es noch einen halbwegs funktionsfähigen Webbrowser für Win98SE? aktuell habe ich Netscape und der nervt mit seinen gefühlten 100.000 Skriptfehlern. Als Antivirus habe ich eine alte Version von Avira Free zum laufen gebracht, updatet sich sogar noch 

Dieser Post wurde sogar mit diesem alten Ding geschrieben.


----------



## ZobRombie (23. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele für alten PC*

Hehe, also ein Post aus der Vergangenheit! 

Der beste Browser wird Opera sein.
Edit: Download Opera 9.64 for Windows - OldVersion.com

Grad mal aus Spaß geguckt, wenn du zufällig in Berlin wohnst, verschenkt jemand seine Riva TNT2 PCI  
Nvidia Riva TNT2 Model 64 32MB (MVGA-NVTNT2MP 32MB W/TV) in Berlin - Tiergarten | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Für Voodoos wollen die Leute noch richtig Geld sehen. Wie gut, dass ich meine zwei damals einfach verschenkt habe -.-


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele für alten PC*

GOG Spiele installieren müsste in vielen Fällen mit einem Trick funktionieren: Installier das Spiel auf deinem  aktuellen PC, und brenn dann das installierte Spiel Auf eine CD. Die kopierst du dann einfach wieder auf deinem Retro Rechner in das Verzeichnis deiner Wahl. Manko bei der ganzen Sache: Kein Eintrag im Start-Menü, man muss entweder den Ordner manuell suchen und öffnen, oder ein Ikon mitsamt verlinkung auf den Startbildschirm erstellen um das Spiel zu öffnen. Zudem klappt es nicht bei jedem Spiel, DOS Spiele dürften aber problemlos laufen, wenn ohne DOSBox installiert.


----------



## KroMa (24. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele für alten PC*

Gute Idee, werde ich morgen bei Zeit mal versuchen, vielleicht läuft ja Counter-Strike 1.6, denke aber eher nicht, da zu wenig RAM.

@ZobRombie: wenn ich in Berlin wohnen würde, wär ich sofort dort um das Ding abzuholen, wohne aber in der Nähe von Rosenheim.


----------

